# Yard display vs. yard haunt walkthrough



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Greetings all

Just wondering how many here prefer yard displays vs. yard haunt walkthroughs? I myself have done both and want to get back into something a bit bigger again. I really do not want any partners or actors to deal with but that limits the size of the whole deal. Just unsure of which direction to go with this deal. Also how many walk throughs here charge admission? 

Thanks


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

I really worry about the liability issues of a yard haunt walkthrough, so I stick to a simple yard haunt.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I'll be looking closely at this thread as it really has my interest!

BTW- I think this is my 4000th post?


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

CerysCrow said:


> I really worry about the liability issues of a yard haunt walkthrough, so I stick to a simple yard haunt.


Well I did it for 4 years I think and no one sued me if I understand it right its the same policy that covers whether they are going through a haunt or just waling in front of your house and fall down.


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Off topic, but 4000 posts for Sickie....sweet


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

You'll be fine.
We would bring over 2000 people through for the season.

Now my wife will tell you different, she worries more about what could happen! lol
As long as you don't charge, everything should be just fine.


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

I agree if U don't charge everything will be all good...I have been doing a yard display for 10 years at my MoM/DaD's and also a large Haunt for the last 7 and haven't had a problem...just do both I now do a yard dispaly at my house and at my MoM/DaD's because we still do the haunt there the whole city knows about it...lol I have 2o min wait line thats why I'm going have entertainment for them this year...


----------

